# mk3 ronal turbos



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

im looking at a set of wheels that came off of a mk3, ive heard the offset is different than the mk1s? is this true? how does this affect the way it sits on the car. 
pic for views
















i know those arent turbos, but im trying to get an idea of whqt they look like on a mk1 jetta. if anyone has pics of them on any mk1 post em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: mk3 ronal turbos (2manvr6)*


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: mk3 ronal turbos (2manvr6)*

*is there a different offset between mk1 and mk3 4 cylinders?????????*


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: mk3 ronal turbos (2manvr6)*










_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_*is there a different offset between mk1 and mk3 4 cylinders?????????*


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: mk3 ronal turbos (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_im looking at a set of wheels that came off of a mk3, ive heard the offset is different than the mk1s? is this true? how does this affect the way it sits on the car. 
pic for views
















i know those arent turbos, but im trying to get an idea of whqt they look like on a mk1 jetta. if anyone has pics of them on any mk1 post em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Love your purple outfit


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Email or call Gary @ Ronal. He can tell you.
Do a search. I think his s/n here is "[email protected]" PM him.


----------

